# HDVR2 dying; what hardware replacement will run tivowebplus?



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm going to have to replace my HDVR2 which has a 250GB drive in it, networked, Tivowebplus 1.2.1, & Hackman 4.0 too along with superpatch67. Now that I have it the way I want it, tuner 2 appears to be flaking out (see post in directv with tivo) so I'm going to replace it.

Question is whether or not I can move up to a different DirecTV with Tivo that is a newer model (faster maybe?) that can run everything the way I had it set up on my HDVR2.

What other models would accomodate?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

all these directv models you can hack: Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
SIR-S4120R


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

All Series 2 DirecTiVos are identical hardware, so none will be any faster than your HDVR2. Just avoid the R10 (requires a hardware modification to be hacked) and the R15 (not a TiVo at all).


----------

